# Ideal adventure touring bike



## cgries (Aug 26, 2013)

Below I have a list of bikes that I think would serve as an ideal 'do it all' bike; one that can be taken on several days of road touring, bikepacking, as well as moderate single track. A drop-bar rigid steel 29er seems to be the right fit, maybe even with capability to throw on a suspension fork if pure single track is on the menu. Bikes like the Co-motion Divide are a big budget stretch, but I've listed them because I really like the concept of them. Can anyone add to this list? Take away from this list? 

Salsa Fargo
Surly Ogre
Co-Motion Divide
Singular Gryphon
Vassago Fisticuff
Specialized AWOL
Rawland Drakkar


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

cgries said:


> Below I have a list of bikes that I think would serve as an ideal 'do it all' bike; one that can be taken on several days of road touring, bikepacking, as well as moderate single track. A drop-bar rigid steel 29er seems to be the right fit, maybe even with capability to throw on a suspension fork if pure single track is on the menu. Bikes like the Co-motion Divide are a big budget stretch, but I've listed them because I really like the concept of them. Can anyone add to this list? Take away from this list?
> 
> Salsa Fargo
> Surly Ogre
> ...


I can offer some feedback.

I have a Surly Ogre and it is the most versatile off road touring bike I have owned. I have had it set up as a road touring bike with the stock fork, surly racks, salsa anytime cages, and slick tires. Currently it's set up with no racks at all and a Fox front shock and is my main Mt Bike. This summer I will have it set up as a bikepacking rig for a trip to Colorado. All the racks but with Mt Tires.

As far as the Vassago, I own a Bandersnatch and love the geometry of the bike. My only reason to rule it out is the company has changed hands a few time in the last 3 years and any type of warranty my be an issue.

My current adventure bike is a Surly Cross Check. This is mainly for pavement/gravel grinding and light single track. It's must faster than the Ogre, but not as capable on the heavy off roading. It also tracks well fully loaded with the racks and gear. If I where to go this way again I would get the new Surly cross bike with the disk brakes.

So I'd say you cant go wrong with a Surly bike...but stay away from Vassago.

Good luck!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

29er titanium hardtail. Rockshox reba fork. I have used mine for all my local mtb and road riding, have done adventure bikepacking races with it and recently did a 630 mile road tour to the grand canyon with mountain bike tires. Lighter than steel and paint won't chip. If you want to put road tires on it, no big deal. I am not a fan of drop bars. On a regular mtb bar you can add aero bars if you wish.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Edit: I just noticed that you were not, in fact, bringing up for discussion the question of the most versatile bike. I need to get more sleep...not sure why I thought I saw that word emphasized in your post. However, versatility may well factor into your or someone else's ideal, so I'll leave this here anyway!

Strictly speaking, the "most versatile" bike would a 26er, given the well-known parts availability issue around the world. That's why I got a Troll instead of an Ogre or a Fargo - in case I decided to do a trip across Asia or something. Of course, by the time I actually get around to doing such a trip, 29er may well have spread there...

But as the smaller-wheeled counterpart of the Ogre, the Troll is also extremely versatile, and can take 3 wheel sizes - 26, 650b, and 700c (albeit probably not with MTB tires unless you want to mess with the handling).

A fatbike that can also take regular 29er wheels would be quite versatile as well; a wheelset swap makes it into two different bikes.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

If you like drop bars, it's hard to beat the Fargo. The amount of smart braze ons on that bike is remarkable. The Ogre is similar, with the added capability of rim brakes, but I don't like the hassle using track ends + gears (same goes for the Drakkar). The Gryphon is drop bar, but doesn't have the braze ons if you want racks or fenders. The AWOL looks interesting...


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

cgries said:


> ideal 'do it all' bike; one that can be taken on several days of road touring, bikepacking, as well as moderate single track.--- with capability to throw on a suspension fork -----. Can anyone add to this list?


I can add to the list in the _*Value Class*_ for other parents like myself sending children off to major University's = $$$ currently. Tip=you young parents need to start saving Now LOL

Besides any 29er hardtail or rigid

*Any Dual Sport / Crosstrail ....aka.....Gary Fisher.....brain child* class bike makes good, at a value package price *with some modifications to mutate them into a Renegade's.....*

* They start with touring type gears,set up and very similar geometry to a Salsa Fargo. They have room for 2.2" front (much more with a rigid MTB fork swap/if wanted) and 2" rear rubber. They also braze on's for racks. As a package bike they are a value. They are typically slightly lighter weight than same price class, 29er Hardtails by a few pounds.

* For those whom don't work in a bike shop, get discounted components to build (assemble) their own, where a ready to go, package bike is substantially less costly, these/this comes in about 1/2 the price of a Fargo or Orge r.t.g. bike. Which imo are frankly over priced for what they are. BTW- I got the Origin 8, Lever II, Black Op's, carbon fork ,brand new, off ebay for $199.00 recently 

* Mine below - a Crosstrail based mutated Renegade is 25.5 #'s strip'ed with peddles and carbon fork .........not bad.
* Trip's 26,36,48 x 9s / 11-32 = same as a Fargo package
* Spech. Renegade Control 1.8" rubber front and rear
* My Spesh frame is _Anodized _ Alum (6061), hydro formed, which was important to me, my habitat for rust prevention and comes with a lifetime warranty. 
* I modified/cut the riser x 8 degree sweep bars that came with the bike and flip'ed the stem, added bar ends. The ergo grips were fine/nice. Ditto the Targa saddle. A little sweep puts your wrist in a nice,natural position.


* Added Origin 8 Carbon Fork
* Added MTB quill peddles and toe clips because that is what I am used to and I also use this bike for utility purpose from boots to sneakers. Longer trips I use my bicycle specific, Specialized, MTB / Vibram sole shoes 
* The rest is typical add on's - Planet Bike disc rack, trip computer, SKS Mud Guard, Modified by me rear rack mud guard , frame mounted switch head pump w) internal patch kit storage, Topeak large, ergo,expandable saddle bag with tools,tube,etc; modest size saddle bag panniers which haul heavy stuff when needed, various dry bags & straps - aka - old school early 90's MTB bike pack set up----still the way I roll, Under Armor water proof back pack for light weight dry stuff, modified to rear rack light, front bar - front light to light up the fire roads at night

A value priced, mutated.........Renegade,,,,from the Dual Sport/Crosstrail class .........for you Dad's and Mom's out their saving $$$ for your children's education, a Land Rover SUV, building your first home,etc.etc. or if your single, another bike LOL. In my 50's I see bikes as getting over priced for being banged out of China, mfg. shops and marketed by various. If I was going to spend a few grand the frame would darn sure come out of a Made In The USA fab shop.

* BTW - I think you should add a Fat Bike to your list  You can drink a cup of coffee while riding them on dirt tour trip .......I like em .....just lack some multi purpose ability for my all around taste.

* For "_ideal_" rather than value. I would likely look at a Linskey , Titanium 29er with a carbon fork or titanium fork with a curved rake, rack ready..... personally. For hard core terrain... a hard tail.....same. If I am dishing out some real cash on a bicycle my frame is going to be _welded _and _fab'ed _in the U.S. of good ol A.




Enjoy the outdoors.......


----------



## cgries (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! The Fargo and Ogre are (literally) at the top of my list, but I don't want to close the door on other bikes out there.

I'm 50/50 on drop bars - again the Fargo or Ogre fits here.
The AWOL does look interesting. Other than the sponsored AWOL site (http://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/), I'm not hearing much about this bike. Can anybody comment?
I would LOVE to buy a made-in-the-US bike. It's frustrating that the majority of the bikes on my list are made in China/Taiwan/etc. Financially, though, most people who are looking for a new frame must look to companies outsourcing to foreign countries. Those that don't, well, I can't convince myself to spend the large sum of money on them.

Fat bikes. Hmmm, I haven't spent much time considering one. Maybe I should.

Lastly, I've read a number of posts suggesting building the bike you desire out of cheap/used parts/components rather than buying a ready-build bike satisfying your immediate desires. I have no problem swapping parts, but piecing a bike together, one component at a time, seems like a lot of work in my last year of graduate school...

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions (and confirmations of my thoughts)! I welcome any more.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

All good choices but I'm seriously considering the AWOL and the Singular Peregrine.

Singular Peregrine


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

Fargo. Just my thought though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eastman115 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll second the idea of a fatbike. I use mine for bikepacking and have been very happy.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I would personally take mtb bars on the road over drops off any day. I'm a huge fan of Jones' and have a set on my on and off road touring rigs. 

From you list I would go with the Ogre,. It a simple, relatively cheap bike that will do any thing you can ask of it, and will most likely last forever.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

another option is the new Surly ECR. Kinda like an Ogre but can fit 3" tires for trips in the sandy Southwest. The BB drop is 80 mm, the same as a Rivendell Atlantis, so with 2" tires you have a durable road worthy tour bike and with the big 3" Knards a monster dirt tourer.

BTW, the new Singular Gryphons have rear braze on's for a rack. 

mike


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

My LBS isnt getting AWOLs until nov or dec. Maybe not alot of feedback sine they arent available ? This bike is on my short list and i cant wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

If the trips you do are mostly dirt roads or worse, and you want to go fully rigid, consider a 29+ bike. Currently I believe only Surly do production frames that will take the 3" Knard front and rear.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

cgries,

First best of luck in grad school. Keep your focus ......

I have re-read some of the features you're seeking -

_would serve as an ideal 'do it all' bike; one that can be taken on several days of road touring, bikepacking, as well as moderate single track_

I assume you would use the bike for utility/commuting also a) assuming you enjoy riding and b) being in grad school.

Bike packing is a niche. It does not have to be the main feature nor specific built for, at least for most of us.

You may first want to consider what size tires you would use/choose, while peddling this project bike, the majority of the time, then look at bike's which fit that. 
I suspect per the features you seek, tires in the 38 (1 1/2) to 45 (1 3/4") range will fit the majority and you can certainly bike pack on those, particularly on fire/forest service roads. "Road touring" will become a drag on tires much larger than that. You may want to keep an eye on the bikes total weight also.

You may very well want a down bar like a Fargo. Info is limited on the AWOL Only because it's not available yet (Nov-Dec). It will be Hot but, personally I question the High road gearing for such a bike and prefer the Fargo's gearing.
* You may want to take a hard look at a bike like a Surly Cross Check or similar, it may be ideal for you. Maybe find a 2013 on sale as 14's arrive.

Have you looked at the REI house brand Novara bikes? The Buzz, Big Buss, Randonee? Great value..........

Good luck


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I can add to the list in the _*Value Class*_ for other parents like myself sending children off to major University's = $$$ currently. Tip=you young parents need to start saving Now LOL
> 
> Enjoy the outdoors.......


Maybe I missed it in your post, but what frame is that exactly? Cool build.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

senor_mikey said:


> another option is the new Surly ECR. Kinda like an Ogre but can fit 3" tires for trips in the sandy Southwest. The BB drop is 80 mm, the same as a Rivendell Atlantis, so with 2" tires you have a durable road worthy tour bike and with the big 3" Knards a monster dirt tourer.
> 
> BTW, the new Singular Gryphons have rear braze on's for a rack.
> 
> mike


You can actually fit 29+ tires on the Ogre and KM too, and given the fact that they handle narrower tires better then seem to be a more sensible choice.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Tinman said:


> down bar like a Fargo.
> 
> Have you looked at the REI house brand Novara bikes? The Buzz, Big Buss, Randonee? Great value..........
> 
> Good luck


Drop bar and Big Buzz. Sorry that stuff bothers me.

REI also sells the Safari which is worth a look. IMO the bars make it love or hate but the bike is a great deal if your into them. The Buzz is also an awesome bike, but the dropouts are poorly designed and it can be hard to mount stuff.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Choose which ever bike clicks the most boxes for you with the least compromises.
I chose a "cheap" Surly Ogre frame and have built with high end components.
I figure it will make the Ogre more enjoyable and if I ever choose to upgrade frames, by the time I'm able to afford it, having caught up with the financials from the build, I can look seriously look at a quality frame with S&S couplers like the Comotion Divide Rohloff, seeing as I've already the equipment to just bolt up.
Make sure your intended riding justifies the bike though.
I think my 29er Ogre is a pig to ride on the road compared to my Moulton APB.
Horses for courses though as the Moulton isnt suitable for the off tarmac riding/camping I wish to pursue.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Yes and no. Yes, it has braze ons (on the rear, but not the fork). But unfortunately, with a seatstay mounted disc brake, you have to use one of those stupid racks that cantilevers the mounting point out. That's a terrible, weak design for carrying any load. Compare it to the Fargo, with a chainstay mounted brake, which allows easy and secure rack mounting.

I put some details and pics on my blog.



senor_mikey said:


> BTW, the new Singular Gryphons have rear braze on's for a rack.
> 
> mike


----------



## bobzcheez (Nov 21, 2007)

I had the Fargo and did a small tour on the Great Divide and the Colorado Trail on it. I didn't care for the drop bars and decided to try more of a mountain bike than a monstercross/tourer. 

I saved up for a Jones with a truss fork and love how comfortable and versatile it is. It can handle all types of terrain very well. It has rear rack mounts but I'll mostly do frame bags with it. You can also build it cheaper with a unicrown fork and that has lowrider rack mounts.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

rifraf said:


> Choose which ever bike clicks the most boxes for you with the least compromises.


+ 1 to above

* Go to a brick and motor bike shop for your intended price range (non American fab). Ride some bikes on Mixed terrain. Take a moment to set seat, bars etc. where you want them. Consider the bike weight, durability,warranty 99% of Good bike shops have a scale - use it. Remember, it is Easy to swap out things like a suspension fork for rigid or rigid for suspension, a saddle that fits you better, bars - sweep,rise what ever,grips.......and you likely will.....to personalize your taste,comfort,fit.......AFTER, you start riding the bike/yours/etc.

* I would never buy a new bike for myself, off the internet, non test rode. The only way would be if a close pal had one and I had ridden it a lot.

* Beware of internet marketing, social media marketing from bike manufactures (more like bike labelers in reality as they actually build nothing / just import and label). This crap wasn't even around years ago. It's as if they are getting you to join there little, on line, social network, blog, club and young people are falling for it. IMO- they spend more time and money f'in around with that than %$*&......... 
GO TO A LOCAL BIKE SHOP - FACE TO FACE - BRICK AND MOTOR unless your forking out high end, American designed, fab'ed and built, in house, one at a time - as you won't likely have one of those shops nearby, unfortunately. 
Other than that most this sh!t likely comes out of the same Asian, low labor $, dump the chemicals in the river, piss in a hole in the floor............sweat shops.........where as Supposably the "savings" is past on to the American consumer ------ Ha !. I have not seen that yet with anything -------most the savings go into the marketers / labelers pockets ! Thankfully, more and more of those jobs are trickling back into America now as low labor $ workers - Wake Up-and expect more........like a toilet rather than a hole to piss in - and people Wake Up and realize we can't just keep dumping this waste into our rivers,soil any longer via the more costly effects of proper disposal.
They are All Asian Big Box Fab'ed with various stickers/labels.........at least support the local brick and motor......

At around $2,500 - $3K your entering the range of, one of a time built, fab'ed, USA/Canada builders - although you will likely have to do business over the phone,laptop etc. unless you live near by -------- at that price point say F&$# to that Asian sweat shop, big box pumped, crap regardless of the frame material.

* Rant/grammar = sorry.......

* you will likely need,want,enjoy two sets of tires for that one multi terrain/use bike, per your specs. Fat and knarly - smoother and narrow.......

See ya......


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

big_papa_nuts said:


> You can actually fit 29+ tires on the Ogre and KM too, and given the fact that they handle narrower tires better then seem to be a more sensible choice.


only on the front though. The ECR and Krampus can run big tires on the rear as well. 
Sensible is what works for the terrain you ride in. Buying anyone of these bikes and running tires smaller than 2" is not sensible.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

senor_mikey said:


> only on the front though. The ECR and Krampus can run big tires on the rear as well.
> Sensible is what works for the terrain you ride in. Buying anyone of these bikes and running tires smaller than 2" is not sensible.


That may be true, can't find anybody running one out back at least, but I'd be surprised if you could tell the difference between a 3" and a 2.5" on a fat rim in a blind test.

Either way you'll have to weigh the advantages. If you think your gonna need a 3" out back and don't care to run less then a 2" (or 2.4 depending on your wheel choice) the ECR would be a fine choice. But if you can live with a 2.4" rear (although 3" may fit) to have the ability to run thinner touring tires the Ogre might be better for you.

Personally I love my KM with 42s on the road. I actually ride it to work everyday and use it as my "road" touring bike. But if need be I could mount up some Knards and plow around in the sand.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a previous Ogre owner and a current Fargo (2013) rider. The Fargo is a brilliant bike. Very comfortable on the road, and very capable off. I've had panniers on it and done bikepacking with Revelate gear. It does both very well. Last week I had a chance to ride an AWOL at my LBS. The cheap version in "raw" finish. Damn, that bike is gorgeous. It rides well, too. But for the money I still think the Fargo beats it structurally and component-wise. I like drop bar bikes, so the Fargo is a no-brainer for me. In fact, I just converted my Moonlander to Woodchippers. But if you want the most versatile bike and prefer flats, to me the Krampus is the bike to look at. Faster and more agile than a traditional fat bike, but those 3" tires DO make a difference when you need them. Buy a frame and build it up the way you want — it would make the ultimate adventure bike to me.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Owlish said:


> I am a previous Ogre owner and a current Fargo (2013) rider...


Can we see your drop bar moonie ?


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

*Runelander (or Road-going Moonlander)*

The Sora brifters synch perfectly with the original Moonie drivetrain and brakes. The bar tape is something new from Spesh that looks very heavy-duty and industrial - goes well with the over the top brutishness of the Moonlander. I am very pleased with the conversion and have had no issues. Oh, the one disappointment is the Sora STIs don't have the hidden cables, so my Revelate harness doesn't fit.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Drop bar and Big Buzz. Sorry that stuff bothers me.
> 
> REI also sells the Safari which is worth a look. IMO the bars make it love or hate but the bike is a great deal if your into them. The Buzz is also an awesome bike, but the dropouts are poorly designed and it can be hard to mount stuff.


I have the Novara Safari. Wait for the spring 20% off sale. Its a cool bike, and oner reason I got it is because so many said its a "Lot of bike for the money", . Maybe so. I like the handlebars. there is lots of room for bells and mirrors. Im 6'2" so the 'length' of the touring bike style helps, especially with panniers


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Drop bar and Big Buzz. Sorry that stuff bothers me.
> 
> REI also sells the Safari which is worth a look. IMO the bars make it love or hate but the bike is a great deal if your into them. The Buzz is also an awesome bike, but the dropouts are poorly designed and it can be hard to mount stuff.


I have the safari. I really like the bars. I have big hands, and they help. I also like the grip shifters, they dont poke into my thumb. Its a steel frame. I put cooler racks and a brooks saddle. Right now my main bike (Surly troll next April.)


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

Owlish said:


> ... Oh, the one disappointment is the Sora STIs don't have the hidden cables, so my Revelate harness doesn't fit....
> View attachment 848094
> View attachment 848093
> View attachment 848095


Maybe you can use a pair of v-brake 'elbow'-pipe-thingies to get the cables out of the way.








I like the discussion so far. Nothing much to add to it other than that I ride a 1st gen. Fargo (and I like it).


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Frank Z said:


> Maybe you can use a pair of v-brake 'elbow'-pipe-thingies to get the cables out of the way.
> View attachment 853720
> 
> 
> I like the discussion so far. Nothing much to add to it other than that I ride a 1st gen. Fargo (and I like it).


Ha! I can second the use of the v-brake elbow pipe. I used the same trick from the blog post where that picture was taken. Been running this set up on my road bike for close to a year now. Works like a charm.

Sent from TapaTalk, pardon my tablet spelling.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So drop bar vs flat bar? Thinking about dirt drops? Like salsa woodchippers? Might be a way to go. On my Burly runabout touring bike I have a curved flat bar with bar ends, great for a different hand positions.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

leeboh said:


> So drop bar vs flat bar? Thinking about dirt drops? Like salsa woodchippers? Might be a way to go. On my Burly runabout touring bike I have a curved flat bar with bar ends, great for a different hand positions.


Nice collection of alt bars can be found here: Alternative or "Alt" Mountain Bike Handlebar Round Up | Old Glory MTB - Mountain Biking Made In America

I love my OnOne Midge bars but they can be a tad wide. I test rode a Fargo the other weekend with Woodshippers (which seemed to be the go to dirt drop); found them to be ok. I would like to try out the Ragley Lux bar, which looks to be similar to the Midge but a bit narrower. Love the looks of the Groovy Cycleworks Luv Handles for an alt flat bar.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Let us know if you find a Ragley Luxy bar. I haven't been able to find one for a year.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

I have trekking bars, and I like them a great deal, mine are like the Nashbar ones mentioned in mtnfiend's referred article in his post. They offer a lot of hand positions, and can be tuned for longer rides. Definitely an alternative, one a lot of tourers use on really long haul stuff.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Follow up on the drop bar Moonlander. I reverted back to flats. I've always liked the Woodchippers on my Fargo, but on the Moonie they were completely twitchy in the snow. No control at all. Reconverted today, and it was a night and day difference for winter riding.


----------



## azgoat (Aug 9, 2012)

I rode the AWOL and really like it so much that I'm ordering a frame so I can build it up for loaded touring with a Jones H-Bar, Tubus front and rear racks, SRAM 2x10 MTB drive train and BB7 brakes. Going to put Velocity Dyad 36H rims with White Ind rear hub and SP dynamo front. I like the tall head tube and long'ish reach which will work well with the Jones bar. Only downside is that the frame won't be available until next month. I'm willing to wait...


----------



## TSOXBHK (Jan 17, 2012)

I am wondering what this threads thoughts are on steer tube mounted shifters on a threadless 1 1/8 fork?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

If you gotta go friction, use Paul's thumbies.
I'd never want my shifters on the steerer.


----------



## TSOXBHK (Jan 17, 2012)

byknuts said:


> If you gotta go friction, use Paul's thumbies.
> I'd never want my shifters on the steerer.


Most of the shifters used with pauls thumbies are indexed or friction. They have the ability to switch back and forth that is what makes them so invaluable in the back country. Indexing gets bad do to bent hanging you just switch it to friction.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

your question was about steerer-mounted shifters.
my answer remains the same whether the shifters were friction or indexed.


I don't put my controls far from where my hands are, doesn't make sense. 
There's a reason for the evolution of bike controls to be closest to the digits that control them.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Road Jones


Fast Bikepacker Jones


Off-road and col-bagging explorer Jones

I think it's the handling and the H-bars that can feel like mtb and road bars at the same time, but loaded up or not this bike really does feel more like both proper mtb and great road tourer than anything else I've ridden. It's not cheap but it's adaptable and good value. A real 'keeper' ride. 
My friend's Ogre is a good bike of this type too, and a Singular Gryphon looks like it has potential.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Gryphons are 29+ capable forks and 2.4 inch on 35mm rims in the frame. The owner Sam is awesone to deal with. Hopefully building my Gryphon next week when it comes in.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

x3speed said:


> Gryphons are 29+ capable forks and 2.4 inch on 35mm rims in the frame. The owner Sam is awesone to deal with. Hopefully building my Gryphon next week when it comes in.


Oh, Sam of Singular Cycles? Yeah! He's awesome. Great frames for not too much dough, too. I have a Singular Swift that I just love like my own child.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Owlish said:


> Let us know if you find a Ragley Luxy bar. I haven't been able to find one for a year.


I bought a Ragley Luxy bar a year ago for a cross bike. I love it. But they don't make them anymore, and there weren't easy to find even when they did.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Singular puffin, could be a cool adventure bike also if you are looking at the fat section. I know it is my next pursuit once I finish the Gryphon build and training for trans-iowa.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

TSOXBHK said:


> I am wondering what this threads thoughts are on steer tube mounted shifters on a threadless 1 1/8 fork?


Not bad. But I don't see enough advantages to overcome the inconvenience factor. IMO the best shifter solution would be to mount a thumb shifter to the bottom of a brake lever. And the the clamp were fairly svelte, like a Paul, you would have the ultimate ADV touring/bikepacking control.


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

Welnic said:


> I bought a Ragley Luxy bar a year ago for a cross bike. I love it. But they don't make them anymore, and there weren't easy to find even when they did.


I currently run a Midge, but I am considering a SOMA portola which seems to have a similar shape reach and drop. What it shares with the Luxy is longer drop section and less width and flare.

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## cgries (Aug 26, 2013)

To update my original post, I finally pulled the trigger on a 2012 Fargo frame+fork. Got a good enough deal - $360 shipped with a few small parts thrown in. So, the building project starts.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

cgries said:


> To update my original post, I finally pulled the trigger on a 2012 Fargo frame+fork. Got a good enough deal - $360 shipped with a few small parts thrown in. So, the building project starts.


Wow nice deal! Post up some shots of the beaut when it's done!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOXBHK (Jan 17, 2012)

Almost done. So comfy.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

That's pretty impressive^. And fine looking too.


----------

